# Oliver 25-C Lathe



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

I just purchased a 1942 Oliver 25-C lathe which has been stored inside for 70+ years. It has a 24" swing across the bed and a 8' bed. I have thoroughly searched the Internet, but can find only limited information on the 25-C. I've checked Chuck Hess' site, OWWM.org, and VintageMachinery.org, with little success of information concerning this machine. I would like to know things like what's in the owner's manual, and what are the machine's capabilities, and if I have all of the accessories, and if not, what's missing?

Does any LJ have any information concerning the Oliver 25-C machines?

Can a VFD (variable frequency drive) be used to power the 3 phase motor?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yes on the vfd. You can pretty much buy a vfd for almost any conversion possible.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.olivermachinery.net/

Questions about a specific machine or machines? Fill out our easy information request and we'll get the info right to you.

Visit Oliver's customer forum to find out FAQs and other information pertaining to machinery.

toll free: 1-800-559-5065
tel: 253-867-0334
fax: 253-867-0387
email: [email protected]
mail:

6902 S 194th ST
Kent WA 98032
facebook: www.facebook.com/olivermachinery
myspace: www.myspace.com/olivermachinery
twitter @olivermachinery

I'm sure they'd get a kick out of trying to help you with this one.
Nice score and good luck.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you want to build some accessories for that lathe check Stephen Mines site his "reciprocating columns" 
project here is one that really made me look twice. Between what Oliver Machinery and various sites
can supply you should have quite a bit of fun with that wonderful old pattern makers lathe.


----------

